# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ç'të shkon në mëndje tani ?

## Etna Etna

Pa hëëëëëë  :buzeqeshje: 
Dicka rrotullohet ne ate mendjen tuaj  :ngerdheshje: 



Po mendoj......e urrej kur me elektrizohen floket  :i terbuar:

----------


## hot_prinz

Ubububububu, se di cfare rrotullohet se me ka humbur menja.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Pa hëëëëëë 
> Dicka rrotullohet ne ate mendjen tuaj 
> 
> 
> 
> Po mendoj......e urrej kur me elektrizohen floket




Qe te jem cituesi i pare ne kete teme. 

Dhe te te them se sa me mungon   :ngerdheshje:   :syte zemra:

----------


## Lov!

hëëëëëë, hëëëëëë  :perqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Mendoj.....sa pyetje qe bej : D




> Ubububububu, se di cfare rrotullohet se me ka humbur menja. : p


Ku e ke mendjen ? : D




> Qe te jem cituesi i pare ne kete teme. 
> 
> Dhe te te them se sa me mungon  : D


Kush te mungon ?  :Lulja3: 




> hëëëëëë, hëëëëëë : p



Kete po mendon moj ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Ku e ke mendjen ? : D



Etna, 

me lejo njehere, 
ta shtroj nje batanije ne dysheme, 
e qe pastaj ta shtroj nje pyetje te lehte, 
mbi ate batanije, disi kshu:

Ke nevoje per nje tufe me karafila?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

> Etna, 
> 
> me lejo njehere, 
> ta shtroj nje batanije ne dysheme, 
> e qe pastaj ta shtroj nje pyetje te lehte, 
> mbi ate batanije, disi kshu:
> 
> Ke nevoje per nje tufe me karafila?


Po  :Lulja3: 
Dergomi ne pune  :me kurore:

----------


## thirsty

> Ubububububu, se di cfare rrotullohet se me ka humbur menja.


edhe mua po ashtu  :i ngrysur: 


cfare them edhe une, sikur kam pasur ndonjehere mendje  :i ngrysur:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Po : ^lulja3
> Dergomi ne pune



Etna, 

dergomi koordinatat e shenjta  :syte zemra: , ne kembe te pellumbit, 
se i bera gati tre traktora, me te gjithe trashegimetaret e nderklases Rosidae  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Ju lart, nese nuk doni qe t'ju fshihen postimet, filloni me fjalen "Po mendoj"  :shkelje syri: 
Keshtu do t'i permbaheni temes pa problem! 

Po mendoj qe t'i pershendes te gjithe qe postojne ketu e me pas. Etna, Hot, Thirsty, Lov, Lexuesi..
Kaloni pasdite te kendshme. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Po mendoj po kjo gloreta nga doli*

----------


## B@Ne

Po mendoj, booo sa pertace bahem kur jam ne shpi ....

----------


## hot_prinz

Uffff.. po mendoj, per Glorin...  :syte zemra:

----------


## gloreta

> Uffff.. po mendoj, per Glorin...




Po mendoj per Hotin, ato sy ktheji nga ana tjeter.
Sot mendoj se vjen qafiresha. :syte zemra:  :syte zemra:

----------


## B@Ne

Mendoj te çohem i her se ngela ketu .....

----------


## hot_prinz

> Po mendoj per Hotin, ato sy ktheji nga ana tjeter.
> Sot mendoj se vjen qafiresha.: @hh



Glori, une mendoj, se i kam dy sy...  :syte zemra:   :kryqezohen:

----------


## Enii

Te shohim cte reja do kemi sot .....

----------


## gloreta

> Glori, une mendoj, se i kam dy sy... : @hh


Po e di, si gjithmone i ben syte kater ti. :syte zemra: 
Ika Hot, mendoj te te them kaloja bukur.

Mendoj ti them Banesaxhies.; Mbremje sa me te qete.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Te shohim cte reja do kemi sot .....



Eni, po mendoj, cfare ka 3?  :syte zemra:

----------


## hot_prinz

> Po e di, si gjithmone i ben syte kater ti.
> Ika Hot, mendoj te te them kaloja bukur.
> 
> Mendoj ti them Banesaxhies.; Mbremje sa me te qete.



Glori, cfare te bej? Edhe une po mendoj te te them, kalofsh bukur.  :syte zemra:

----------

